# Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern



## Bebel (16. Sep. 2011)

Hallo

Wie kann ich die Grasfrösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern?

Mein neuester Mini existiert seit Juli 2011, ursprünglich sollten dort nur Unterwasserpflanzen vorgezüchtet werden (damit die Fische im Teich diese nicht sofort vertilgen). Mittlerweile haben sich dort einige Grasfrösche einquartiert. Leider steht er sehr ungeschützt, so das __ Frösche dort im Winter keine Überlebenschance hätten. 

Ich denke nun darüber nach das Wasser bis auf ein Minimum abzulassen und alle Frösche auszuquartieren - Wasser wieder auffüllen und Abdeckung drüber. Oder den Mini mit einer sehr dicken Schicht Laub-Kompost einpacken damit er es im Winter warm hat. Ein Zelt wie in anderen Beiträgen kommt definitiv nicht in Frage.

Oder sind Frösche gar nicht so doof und suchen sich rechtzeitig vorm Winter geeignetere Plätze?

Außerdem würde mich interessieren ob __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut den Winter im Miniteich überleben.

LG Bebel

PS: Bilder vom "neuen" Mini folgen in Kürze - heute Abend war es schon zu dunkel


----------



## Zander35 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hallo Bebel,
ich würde das mit den Fröschen einfach der Natur überlassen. Mit __ Wasserpest\__ Hornkraut habe ich leider keine Erfahrung


----------



## juni_74 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hallo Bebel, 

sollte der Frosch im Winter einfrieren, dann ist das gut so. Nennt sich Evolution ;-)

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Limnos (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hi

Wenn es sich um den __ Grasfrosch handelt, so überwintert der meines Wissens an Land. Es ist also keine Gefahr vorhanden. Ebenso nicht, wenn es der seltene __ Moorfrosch sein sollte. Lediglich beim Springfrosch, gehen die Männchen schon im Herbst ins Wasser, während die Weibchen im Frühjahr nachfolgen. Die __ Grünfrösche: Wasser- Teich- und __ Seefrosch überwintern allerdings alle im Wasser.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## StefanBO (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hallo,

wie tief ist denn der Mini? Hast du Werte aus den letzten Jahren, wie dick da die Eisschicht geworden ist? Ich könnte mir aber sogar vorstellen, dass __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut ein Einfrieren überstehen können.

Frösche sind vermutlich leider so "doof", dass sie glauben, sie könnten sich bei Kälte in die Schlammschicht am Grund eingraben.

Dass Vorhandensein von Kunststoffbecken und deren ständige Entschlammung als "Evolution" zu bezeichnen, ist schon recht zynisch :?

Ältere Grasfrösche überwintern relativ häufig im Wasser, nur bei den Jungtieren soll das nicht vorkommen.


----------



## HSV (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hi,Limnos hat recht.Der __ Grasfrosch wie auch andere __ Braunfrösche überwintern nicht im
Teich.Er zieht sich rechtzeitig in den Wald bzw. ins Umland zurück.
Gruss
Tristan


----------



## StefanBO (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hallo,

noch mal ganz deutlich:

Grasfrösche können sowohl an Land als auch im Gewässer überwintern. Fachliteratur und eigene Beobachtungen sind da völlig unzweifelhaft.

Nachtrag:
[Unfreundlicher Kommentar noch durch freiwillige Selbstkontrolle verhindert] Belege siehe z.B. hier:

Rana temporaria Schriftenreihe fuer Landschaftspflege und Naturschutz Bonn 69 Bd 2 (2004)
_"[Laichgewässer] .. vor allem, wenn sie in diesem überwintert haben"
_

Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Engelhardt - Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher, 16. Auflage, S. 296:
"[__ Grasfrosch: Kaulquappen] ... gehen ... Fröschchen an Land, wo sie überwintern. _Adulte überwintern meist am Gewässergrund_."


----------



## Christine (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hallo,

das, was Stefan schreibt kann ich aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung aus meinen Teichanfangstagen bestätigen: erwachsene Gras-Frösche und auch kleine Erdkröten sind leider wirklich so doof, und versuchen auch in Maurerbütten zu überwintern.

Und zu juni_74 Kommentar fällt mir nur ein Smiley ein:


----------



## Plätscher (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hallo,

besorge dir ein Stück feines Drahtgewebe in der größe deines Minis. Dann schmeiß die Frösche raus, sie finden schon selbst ein passendes Überwinterungsquartier. Jetzt den Mini mit dem Drahtgewebe abdecken und am Rand beschweren damit die Frösche nicht illegalerweise wieder einziehen und ruhe ist.


----------



## Limnos (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hi

Ich schrieb hinsichtlich der Überwinterung vorsichtigerweise "meines Wissens". Jetzt weiß ich zumindest etwas mehr. Man lernt nie aus!!!!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Bebel (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche daran hindern im Mini zu überwintern*

Hallo

Meine Güte so viele Antworten. Erst mal vielen Dank 

Also, daß Grasfrösche auch im Wasser überwintern, weiß ich ganz sicher aus eigener Erfahrung mit meinem Gartenteich - da ist das ja auch kein Problem. 

Der Mini ist eine Maurerbütte und nicht in die Erde eingegraben.

Den Vorschlag von Plätscher werde ich wohl umsetzen - Frösche "verjagen" und Draht drüber setzen. Die Wasserpflanzen werde ich zum größten Teil in den Teich umsetzen und sehen ob der Rest in der Maurerbütte überlebt.

LG Bebel


----------

